# What's Your Name?



## kyeugh (Mar 28, 2014)

This thread might already exist, but if it does, it's ten feet under, so.

What's your real name?  :o  Mine is Ryan Skylar Martin, Jr. (my family calls me Ryan, and my friends call me Skylar).


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 28, 2014)

Adam Mumford. Some of my friends call me Franklin for some reason, though.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 28, 2014)

Majora said:


> Skylar


A Pokémon/Heroes crossover where a flying-type gym leader goes around killing people to gain their Pokémon's powers


----------



## Flora (Mar 28, 2014)

Rachel [redacted, what was 19yo chel THINKIN)

my nicknames include Rach, Chel, Chello and [cowboy] (no joke, a few folks at school actually just call me my last name. cowboy is a stupid placeholder)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 28, 2014)

Javier Andrés Rivera Gonzalez, accent on the a.


----------



## sovram (Mar 28, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Javier Andrés Rivera Gonzalez, accent on the a.


Are there other instances of the name "Gonzalez" where the accent lies somewhere else, or is this just for people ignorant of Spanish accent rules?

My name is Aaron Keith Hester. I don't really like it, though "Aaron Hester" is a bit Jewish sounding (according to the Jews I know) and I like that. If I spoke Spanish, I'd like the name Paz.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 28, 2014)

If there are, I haven't heard of any other variations.

It sounds Jewish because of Aaron.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 28, 2014)

. . . Morgan Alexandra Tangredi.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Mar 28, 2014)

Rebecca Joy Durham

Family nickname Becky. I was named Rebecca so my mother could call me Becky. At age 3 I declared that I was Rebecca so that became my everyone else name.

Joy after my great-grandmother's middle name. She used to call me Rebecca Joy all the time. At least now she just calls me Rebecca...


----------



## Phantom (Mar 29, 2014)

My real name is Ashley. I hate it with a passion. There are so many Ashleys, especially in my generation. 

 I usually go by Ash or Phantom irl. Yeah, I'm called Phantom or some variation irl. It's because it was my call sign back for police explorers and it sort of just caught on with some of my friends. 

That or I get called by my last name. 

 Though most people just call me Ash, since I was little. I actually respond better to that that my full name. And yes a lot of people asked me where Pikachu was growing up.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 29, 2014)

Cory David Branson.  I really dislike the name Cory, and I'd love to go by David, but that's my Dad's name, which would make it super awkward.  My friends generally just call me Cory.  I'm Cor to my mother and one of my teachers, and on rare occasions I'll be called by first and last name, or sometimes just "Branson", usually with a lame Russian accent, by my better friends.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 29, 2014)

Louis, pronounced either Louie or Louis -- it really doesn't matter. I actually get annoyed when people call me Superbird or some variation of that in real life, just because that's me on the internet, not in real life. But at the same time, I don't respond to Louis when on the internet.


----------



## Karousever (Mar 29, 2014)

Alexander Michael Mueller


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 29, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Javier Andrés Rivera Gonzalez, accent on the a.


is the lack of orthographic accent a usual thing or ?? or something


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 30, 2014)

It's because I was lazy and didn't want to c+p the a onto the forums. :P


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 30, 2014)

I go by Jun, which is short for [actual first name redacted because it's very rare and I don't wanna be tracked down or anything].


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 30, 2014)

Jessica! oh boy it sure is fun having the most popular girl's name of like '91 - '95 or something because it means everyone else knows another Jessica to confuse you with. I exclusively go by Jess though, because it's one syllable and it attaches onto things easily (like doejess, which is the handle i use basically everywhere except here because ultraviolet is always taken). also 'Jessica' just kinda sounds gross imo. 

the plus side of having a ridiculously popular name is that it makes it hard for people to stalk you on facebook. you ain't ever gonna find me unless we have mutual friends \o/


----------



## Jolty (Mar 30, 2014)

brandon harry mays

if you ever see a british person with the surname mays, they are very likely related to me


----------



## Zexion (Mar 30, 2014)

My name is Jesse.

And I cannot even count how many times "Jessie's Girl" has been sang to me >_>


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 30, 2014)

My name is Silke.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 31, 2014)

That sounds right out of a book! It's awesome!


----------



## Dar (Apr 5, 2014)

Shane Dutton. Pretty boring, in my opinion, but I don't know many people with my first name. The most common nicknames for me are Shanaynay and Ginger, which really has nothing to do with my name, but I thought I'd include it anyway. I'd probably respond to Dar in real life if anyone actually called me that.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 5, 2014)

Hlín Vilhjálmsdóttir Önnudóttir. The Vilhjálmsdóttir is not a middle name, it's another last name - as in, my passport has "Hlín" in the given names field and "Vilhjálmsdóttir Önnudóttir" in the last name field. I've tried to book flights on websites that choke when I try to enter that into their last name field.

I'm probably the only person with that name who will ever exist, since the only way there could be another one is if a couple with the same first names as my parents decided to name their daughter my pretty uncommon name and to give her both a patronym and a matronym (very uncommon) in this order (fifty-fifty).


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 6, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> Hlín Vilhjálmsdóttir Önnudóttir.


:o That's a mouthful!  (But a really cool name; I think Icelandic is a really cool language.)  How do you pronounce it?


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 6, 2014)

Majora said:


> :o That's a mouthful!  (But a really cool name; I think Icelandic is a really cool language.)  How do you pronounce it?


The mere thought of trying to explain how to pronounce it in English terms makes me shudder.

Google Translate is _reasonably_ close, ignoring the hilarious robot voice, but still sounds a foreigner trying to repeat it.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 6, 2014)

Butterfree said:


> The mere thought of trying to explain how to pronounce it in English terms makes me shudder.
> 
> Google Translate is _reasonably_ close, ignoring the hilarious robot voice, but still sounds a foreigner trying to repeat it.


Imagine if everytime someone addressed you, that was the voice they used.


----------



## Stryke (Apr 11, 2020)

My name's a bit of an interesting story. My first name is John, but everyone has always called me by my middle name, Sam, for as long as I can remember. The reason for this is because when I was still in the womb, my parents were all set to name me Sam. However, there's a tradition in my family that the first dude in every generation of the family is named John, and guess who that responsibility fell to this time around. So, my great-grandpa kept pushing and pressuring my parents to keep the tradition alive until they just ended up giving in. However, they called me Sam anyways since I was born because it's what they wanted, and so that's just what I go by. It makes me unique, I suppose, but it comes with drawbacks, like having to launch into an explanation on it with every person I meet; I've given up trying to explain it to people I'll barely know, like substitute teachers and people at doctor's offices. Plus, I always get that one person every once in a while that thinks it's clever or funny to call me John. It never is. Please do not, it is only my name on paper.


----------



## Herbe (Apr 11, 2020)

My name is Jeremy Basil [lastname]. (Basil pronounced bay-zel, not the English way) When I first realised I Wasn't Cis I thought I was nonbinary, and I immediately googled different plants to name myself after, since I looooove plants and plant names (and I thought I wanted something neutral). So I was Basil River [lastname]. After a while of people calling me Basil I figured out I really was just a whole ass trans guy, and although I like Basil enough, I wanted something that seemed more like a normal guy's name. I've literally always loved the name Jeremy, and I always told my friends that if I was a guy I'd be named Jeremy (this was back in like 7th grade). Not that my parents wanted that - my parents would have named me Tommy, bleh - but I just knew. Hell, when I was 13 and got Pokemon Red for the 3DS virtual console thing, I named my character Jeremy. 

I was torn between picking Basil Jeremy or Jeremy Basil but.... I realized I wasn't gonna let my initials be "BJ." So yeah! This feels right. I'm Jeremy.


----------



## M&F (Apr 11, 2020)

god man, how many of the names listed here are dead now-

I'm glad I ain't posted mine; still working on a replacement for that one. fwiw my parents have mentioned they'd have named me Luísa if I'd been declared correctly at birth, but that's like, a last resort


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 11, 2020)

I have the best name ever.

"EMERALD" (not always in all caps)
But most people call me Emmy,  hence my username here.

BTW i tried pronouncing butterfree's name and i'm sure she would cry if she heard me try and say it.


----------



## Flora (Apr 11, 2020)

M&F said:


> god man, how many of the names listed here are dead now-


PFFFFFFF- man why tf did I put my whole ass name on here. i oughta fix that.

okay so like: _legally_ my name is Rachel, and that's cool I don't have an issue with it _per se_ but I've been using Chel online for reasons including Grumping About Work In Places No One Will Find Me and I'm _very_ fond of it so that may end up becoming a _name_ name at some point


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 12, 2020)

My name's Javier! It's fairly uncommon, so I like it. It usually stands out. Always funny to see people mispronounce it :P

edit: lmao I put my wholeass name in this thread six years ago. now employers can find out I'm a huge nerd


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 12, 2020)

Hint: I share a first name with both a South Park kid and a Disney prince.

EDIT: My middle and last names are both [REDACTED]


----------

